# Sapphire HD 4890 Toxic



## Novus69 (5. Februar 2010)

...Hi......



Ich bin doch eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit meiner GK , doch unter Vollast
wird sie doch öfter mal ´etwas´ zu Laut .....man meinte es läuft ein Fön auf `LowPower´   ?! 

Temperatur-Mäßig kommt sie auf 62 Grad.

Welchen Kühlkörper + Lüfter könnt ihr mir empfehlen ?


----------



## _hellgate_ (5. Februar 2010)

alpenföhn heidi und scythe musashi sind ziemlich gut


----------



## jenzy (5. Februar 2010)

Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo Pro : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online


----------



## Novus69 (5. Februar 2010)

_hellgate_ schrieb:


> alpenföhn heidi und scythe musashi sind ziemlich gut


 



Ah ja.....werd mich mal danach umschauen  Sind die denn auch für Grafikkarten (HD4890) geeignet ?


Sonst noch Tipps ?


----------



## knuffbiber (5. Februar 2010)

solang deine Graka Standard Layout hat passen die Kühler auf jeden Fall. Du könntest aber auch erstmal ein bisschen mit dem Rivatuner rumspielen und die Lüftersteuerung anpassen. 62° sind ja mal ech nicht viel unter Last!


----------



## Novus69 (5. Februar 2010)

knuffbiber schrieb:


> solang deine Graka Standard Layout hat passen die Kühler auf jeden Fall. Du könntest aber auch erstmal ein bisschen mit dem Rivatuner rumspielen und die Lüftersteuerung anpassen. 62° sind ja mal ech nicht viel unter Last!




Rivatuner ?   Ok ....werds mal probieren .  

Kanns denn auch ein anderer Lüfter der Übeltäter sein ? 

Mein SYS: -  Phenom II X4 965 BE Boxed
              -  Antec 902 Gehäuse 
              -  Sapphire HD 4890  1024 MB  Toxic GameStar-Edition
              -  Netzteil Corsair HX 850 W


----------



## darkycold (5. Februar 2010)

Die Heidi ist nichts für deine 4890.
Kühlt gerade so meine 4870..


----------



## Novus69 (5. Februar 2010)

darkycold schrieb:


> Die Heidi ist nichts für deine 4890.
> Kühlt gerade so meine 4870..




Ah ja......aber ich hab mal´n bissl rum-Ge-Googel´t und das hier gefunden :


 

Arctic Cooling- Accelero S1 Rev. 2  -  passive Kühlung

Eure Meinung ?!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Februar 2010)

Der ist wohl nicht schlecht nach den Tests die ich gelesen habe aber der Musashi ist wohl etwas stärker. Habe den Musashi gestern auf meiner Sapphire 4890 verbaut habe jetzt nach 30 Minuten Furmark + extreme Hitze Modus 65 Grad auf der GPU. Ich würde dir empfehlen wenn du den Musashi oder einen anderen nimmst die originalen Spawas Kühler darauf zu lassen denn die Allu Kühler des Musashi sind nicht so dolle aber sonst ein super Kühler und vorallem leis, sehr leise!


----------



## darkycold (6. Februar 2010)

Passiv reicht nicht aus..

Deine Karte, bzw, alle 4890 sind Hitzköpfe!!!!
Passiv geht sie vielleicht im idle im 2d mit angepasstem bios, aber gut ist das sicher nicht.
Der kühler ist nicht schlecht, doch müssen da entweder 
Arctic Cooling
drauf oder gleich ein oder zwei andere schöne 120mm Lüfter drangefumelt werden!

MfG darkycold


----------



## Novus69 (6. Februar 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Der ist wohl nicht schlecht nach den Tests die ich gelesen habe aber der Musashi ist wohl etwas stärker. Habe den Musashi gestern auf meiner Sapphire 4890 verbaut habe jetzt nach 30 Minuten Furmark + extreme Hitze Modus 65 Grad auf der GPU. Ich würde dir empfehlen wenn du den Musashi oder einen anderen nimmst die originalen Spawas Kühler darauf zu lassen denn die Allu Kühler des Musashi sind nicht so dolle aber sonst ein super Kühler und vorallem leis, sehr leise!





OK.....ich hab grad mal Furmark laufen lassen...max. 71° 

Ich werd denn mal den Scythe Musashi in die engere Wahl nehmen.
Ist der Umbau Schwierig ?  Ist da ne´Anleitung bei ?  
Doch da ich seit Jahren meine PC´s selber bau....werd ichs wohl hinkriegen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Februar 2010)

Der Musashi ist äusert einfach zu Montieren, mit den Temperaturen wie weit die bei dir runtergehen hängt auch sehr stark von deinem Gehäuse ab weil er ja die Luft mit der er kühlt aus dem inneren bezieht. Ob deine Temperaturen jetzt viel weiter runter gehen kann ich dir jetzt auch nicht sagen, das einzige warum sich die Sache auf jedenfall lohnt ist das er halt sehr leise ist selbst wenn du die Lüfter voll aufdrehst. 

Hätte ich beinahe vergessen zu erwänen der Musashi hat eine manuelle Lüftersteuerung, die über zwei dreh Pottis die hint an einer zusaätzlichen Slot Blende angebracht sind und damit gesteuert werden.

edit: ja ne Anleitung ist dabei in tausend Sprachen mit Bildern, aber die brauchst du fast nicht so einfach ist das.


----------



## Toast mit Mett (6. Februar 2010)

Gibt es zum GraKa-Lüfter-Wechsel vielleicht nen Video-HowTo ?


----------



## darkycold (6. Februar 2010)

Nen bissel Googeln ist auch schön....

YouTube - Kühlermontage - Scythe Musashi auf Radeon 4850

ist zwar für ne 4850 aber der es sollte ersichtlich sein, wies geht..

MfG darkycold


----------



## Novus69 (6. Februar 2010)

Das nenn ich mal schnelle Beratung & Hilfe 



Danke .....          Meld mich nächste Woche zum Rapport....wenn mein neuer Musashi montiert ist...!


----------



## Toast mit Mett (8. Februar 2010)

Hey!
Novus69 sag, hast Du die 1GB Toxic Gamestar Variante? Hab die Gleiche, melde Dich  doch bitte eben, wenn Du mit Deiner Umrüstung fertig bist, denn ich denke darüber nach, ob ich mir auch den Scythe Musashi besorge.


----------



## Novus69 (8. Februar 2010)

@ Toast mit Mett


Ja, ich hab die Gamestar Toxic 1GB Variante. Ich meld mich dann, wenn der Umbau abgeschloßen ist.


----------



## Toast mit Mett (9. Februar 2010)

Habe jetzt in mehreren Reviews gelesen, dass der Musashi Lüfter sehr locker auf der GraKa sitzt. Jedoch las ich nur über Nvidia Karten, ist es mit ATI Karten anders?


----------



## koe80 (9. Februar 2010)

nein da sitz der auch locker.

das heißt er läßt sich leicht drehen da die schraubenlöcher größer ausfallen.


----------



## torpedomoskau (9. Februar 2010)

Ja die Löcher im PCB sind zu groß oder anders die Stifte an den Schrauben zu dünn etwas Tesa schafft hier Abhilfe. Habe noch einen gebrauchten hier leider mir defektem Lüfter, war auf einer GTX+ montiert und Temps waren echt gut.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Februar 2010)

Er kann locker sitzen muss aber nicht hängt von der Spannung ab die, die Backplatte aufbauern kann. du kannst auch die Schrauben mir Isolierband umwickeln das behebt das Problem sehr schnell, aber auf die Kühlleistung hat der lockere Kühler keinen Einfluss.


----------



## Toast mit Mett (9. Februar 2010)

Hey Novus69 !
Wie hoch hast du denn den Lüfter im CCC eingestellt ?


----------



## dbpaule (9. Februar 2010)

Hi zusammen. Ich hab auch die Toxic im Einsatz. Hab nie Probleme damit. Ich stell den Lüffi auf 30% und die Hitze im FurMark geht nicht über 80°C. Zudem ist sie dann flüsterleise. Kannst im CCC einstellen. Im Idle hab ich knappe 45°C. Versteh nicht, wieso dein Lüffi zu laut ist! Erst ab 40-45% ist der etwas nervig oder zumindest wahrnehmbar. Laut ist wirklich erst 60% dieses Lüffis.

Ich würde übrigens keinen Umbau vornehmen, denn nen wirklich besseren Kühler findest du nicht.

LG, Paule


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Februar 2010)

Besser vieleicht nicht aber leiser, der Musashi ist bei voller Drehzahl 2*100mm 1900RPM fast nicht zu hören, das ist der große Unterschied. Und bei 1200RPM absolut unhörbar.


----------



## torpedomoskau (9. Februar 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Besser vieleicht nicht aber leiser, der Musashi ist bei voller Drehzahl 2*100mm 1900RPM fast nicht zu hören, das ist der große Unterschied. Und bei 1200RPM absolut unhörbar.


 
Das kann ich so Unterschreiben. Leise und kühl.


----------



## dbpaule (9. Februar 2010)

Ich unterschreib das auch für den Kühler meiner Toxic. @30% absolut unhörbar und die GPU ist super gekühlt. Zudem verliert man weder Garantie noch kann man was kaputt machen. Die HD4890er im ATI-Design sind definitiv laut und das nicht zu knapp, aber nicht die Toxic. Vielleicht hab ich auch nur Glück, aber das glaub ich eher weniger. Hab meine GraKas seit der HD3850 immer nach dem Kühlkonzept ausgewählt und immer ins schwarze getroffen.

Mich wundert aber, dass 1900rpm leise sein sollen. Aber solange die Kühlleistung stimmt, habt ihr sicher auch alles richtig gemacht.

LG, Paule

LG, Paule


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Februar 2010)

Ja ich weiß 1900RPM glingt echt heftig aber Scythe hat da echt ein paar gute Lüfter verbaut und bei voller Drehzahl hörst du halt den Luftstrom aber auch recht dezent besonders wenn du noch eine vernünftige Gehäuselüftung besitzt dan geht das Geräusch fast unter bei einem absoluten Silent PC hört man natürchlich mehr.


----------



## Novus69 (10. Februar 2010)

Toast mit Mett schrieb:


> Hey Novus69 !
> Wie hoch hast du denn den Lüfter im CCC eingestellt ?


 

Ich hab Gestern mal im CC rumprobiert *zum ersten mal* ......
Bis 35 % ist der Stock Lüfter also kaum hörbar.Ab 60 % wird er zum Föhn.
Eigentlich ausreichend wenn er auf 35 % bleibt
Hab dann auch gleich etwas OC von Default :GPU 960 Mhz auf 1000 Mhz,
und Memory 1050 MHz auf 1155 Mhz.

Alles läuft ruhig...und die Temps im Iddle :
GPU 43.0
GPU Temp Dispio : 43.5
MVDC Phase : 53.0

Unter Last (Furmark 5 Min.) :
GPU 68.0
GPU Temp Dispio : 69.0
MVDC Phase : 81.0

Und Gestern Abend 19:30 klingelte noch HERMES bei mir und brachte den Musashi.....eigentlich ist der Umbau nicht mehr nötig. Hatte vorher immer bissl Panik mit OC wegen der Garantie.
Aber ich bin schon wieder so Schrauber-G**L....ich werds wohl machen wo ich den Musashi schon mal da hab .

Und sagt mal Leute ...was hat das mit der Voltzahl auf sich ? Da hab ich nichts verändert. Aufklärung bitte !

BTW ...gibts überhaupt (außer der 4890 Toxic ) GK´s im Referezdesign 
die Schnell - Leise und recht Kühl bleiben  ?


----------



## Xion4 (10. Februar 2010)

Dreh doch den Lüfter manuell auf 30%...reicht locker auch unter Volllast...


----------



## Novus69 (10. Februar 2010)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Dreh doch den Lüfter manuell auf 30%...reicht locker auch unter Volllast...




Was ist ein Toxic verpackt von einem ) " TJ07 "


----------



## Novus69 (10. Februar 2010)

Novus69 schrieb:


> Was ist ein Toxic verpackt von einem ) " TJ07 "




.....aahhh  hab´s selbst Gefunden....ein Edel- Gehäuse


----------



## Novus69 (10. Februar 2010)

Soooooooo.....ich hatte mich eben an die Zerlegung meiner HD 4890 Toxic gemacht .....um den Scythe Musashi zu montieren .

1.
.... die Garantie ist erstmal Weg!

2. 
..... das demontieren der Einzelteile  ist recht einfach (ein wenig Erfahrung vorausgesetzt).

3.  
.... die sogenannte "Rote Platte" wie sie in einer HD4890 üblicherweise zu finden ist ...ist in meiner  Sapphire HD 4890 Toxic 1GB Gamestar-Edition (desweiteren ´Toxic´ genannt) eher "silber" oder Metallfarben(unlackiert) .
(siehe Bild)

Zudem sind  die "silberne Platte"  und der Kupferkopf der Toxic mit einer Art Spacerplatte (verbessert mich wenns falsch ist) fest verbunden.
Genauer gesagt ist die Spacerplatte auf dem Kupferkopf extrem fest verklebt,wobei sie zur anderen Seite (also zur ´silbernen Platte´) mit einer überlagernden Zunge und 2 gestanzten Arretier-Punkten auf der ´silbernen Platte´ zusätzlich gesichert ist ! 
(Soll wohl nen Raketenangriff aushalten)


Ich hab versucht (mit  Gewalt) die Spacerplatte zu lösen......doch der Kleber sitzt Bombenfest ! Habs dann besser nachgelassen...

4.
.... jetzt Fix & Sauber alles gereinigt und neue WLP aufgetragen (die vom Musashi,hatte keine andere...aber wird wohl reichen was ?! )
Anschließend wieder alles zusammen gebaut/geschraubt  und jetzt kommt der Große Moment :


5.
Toxic eingebaut ...PC hochgefahren ....GPU-Z gestartet  und alles ist GUT !

PUUH ........meine Toxic läuft wieder !!!!
------------------------------------------------------------------

Fazit:
Jetzt seid ihr dran  !
Ich hab viel gesucht im WWW nach Umbauten einer Toxic , aber nichts gefunden darüber.Über 4890er ohne OC gibts ja an jeder Ecke zu lesen,wie der Musashi (oder andere Kühler/Lüfter) eingebaut werden.
Und von Nichts kommt Nichts , deshalb hab ich meine (erst 6.Mon. alte) Toxic für mich und Euch zerlegt um Klarheit zu bekommen !

Weiß jemand wie mann die beiden Platten auseinanderbekommt ohne sie zu zerstören ? 

Andererseits könnte man auch die Variante ohne Platte mit den Chip-Kühlern von Musashi in Erwägung ziehen ? ! Hat da jemand Erfahrung ? Irgendwie juckst mir ja in den Fingern  ! 
Jetzt liegt dat Ding hier rum.

Oder man läßt einfach alles so wie´s ist .....und läuft


----------



## dbpaule (10. Februar 2010)

Hab meine HD4890 Toxic auch eben auseinandergenommen (keine Gamestar-Edition) und festgestellt, dass sich bei mir auch nix löst! Bekomm das SCH****-Ding nicht ab. Daher würde ich ich sagen, bleibst du erstmal auf deiner Kühlung sitzen  Die Kühlung ist aber dennoch gut, auch ohne Umbau! Was du noch machen kannst, jetzt wo deine Garantie eh hin ist (meine übrigens auch), das Plastikgehäuse umzulackieren, zB Sapphire-Blau oder so. 

LG, Paule


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Februar 2010)

Also die Sache ist die du brauchst die Grundplatte nur wegen den Spannungswandlern aber die werden glaube ich extra mit einem Kühler versehen. Das heißt du brauchst die Platte nicht unbedingt. Ich habe eine 4890 von Sapphire die von anfang an kein Platte hatte. Ich haber alles runtergenommen nur nicht den kleinen Kühler der Spannungswandler dann die Speicher mit Kühler beklebt den Musashi darauf und fertig.


----------



## Novus69 (10. Februar 2010)

dbpaule schrieb:


> Hab meine HD4890 Toxic auch eben auseinandergenommen (keine Gamestar-Edition) und festgestellt, dass sich bei mir auch nix löst! Bekomm das SCH****-Ding nicht ab. Daher würde ich ich sagen, bleibst du erstmal auf deiner Kühlung sitzen  Die Kühlung ist aber dennoch gut, auch ohne Umbau! Was du noch machen kannst, jetzt wo deine Garantie eh hin ist (meine übrigens auch), das Plastikgehäuse umzulackieren, zB Sapphire-Blau oder so.
> 
> LG, Paule



..hih...wenn er denn durch daß lackieren leiser wird   !!


----------



## Novus69 (10. Februar 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also die Sache ist die du brauchst die Grundplatte nur wegen den Spannungswandlern aber die werden glaube ich extra mit einem Kühler versehen. Das heißt du brauchst die Platte nicht unbedingt. Ich habe eine 4890 von Sapphire die von anfang an kein Platte hatte. Ich haber alles runtergenommen nur nicht den kleinen Kühler der Spannungswandler dann die Speicher mit Kühler beklebt den Musashi darauf und fertig.





Ja...das stimmt .....dort ist tatsächlich ein seperater Kühler für die Spannungswandler  !  (siehe Anhang)

Eigentlich könnt ich´s ja mal wagen ......Garantie ist ja eh Futsch

LG Novus69


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Februar 2010)

Ja genau! Vergiss aber bitte nicht bevor du die Kühler darauf klebst sie mit Alkohol zu säubern einige vergessen das meisten und wundern sich dann das die Kühler wieder abfallen. Ja bei der Karte brauchst du die Platte nicht, die hat ein anderes Layout, nur die Rams bekleben, Musashi darauf, fetig!


----------



## Novus69 (11. Februar 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ja genau! Vergiss aber bitte nicht bevor du die Kühler darauf klebst sie mit Alkohol zu säubern einige vergessen das meisten und wundern sich dann das die Kühler wieder abfallen. Ja bei der Karte brauchst du die Platte nicht, die hat ein anderes Layout, nur die Rams bekleben, Musashi darauf, fetig!




Das renigen scheint sehr wichtig zu sein , hab schon öfter gelesen daß die Kühler wieder abfielen.  Welchen Alkohol nimmt man da am besten (Propyl/Ethyl/Ethanol) oder wie die alle heißen ? Bekommt man sowas in der Apotheke?


Gruß Lemmy


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Februar 2010)

Propyl/Ethyl/Ethanol, ja einer von denen ist nicht so wichtig welcher, die sind alle Fett lösend und lösen auch sehr gut andere Unreinheiten. Bekommst du alles in der Apotheke hole ich  auch immer da. Wenn du die Chips richtig reinigst bleiben die Kühler auch bombenfest auf den Chips haften und du hast keine Probleme mehr das sie abfallen.


----------



## Novus69 (14. Februar 2010)

Schande über mein Haupt .....meine Toxic ist wohl gestern in den Ruhestand gegangen .....

Jetzt aber mal zu den Facts : 

Mit einiger Fummelei hatte ich den Musashi nun endlich montiert. 3 der Kühlkörper fielen (trotz der mehrmaligen Reinigung)mit Propanol öfters mit einem leisen *klack* wieder ab.Ich hab dann einfach 3 neue genommen.....sind ja reichlich beim Musashi dabei.
Als WLP habe ich Titan  Nano_Grease  benutzt.

Und wie schon beschrieben sitzt der ganze Musashi trotz festziehens der Rändel-Schrauben nicht ganz fest auf der PCB. Da die Bohrlöcher der PCB ja geringfügig größer sind als die der Schraubstifte vom Musashi. Wen´s stört sollte die Schraubstifte mit Tesa/Gummischlauch o.ä. im Querschnitt verstärken.
Jetzt vorsichtig die ganze GK in den PCI-E Slot einstecken.Möglichts nicht an die zum Teil weit außen liegenden Kühlkörper kommen , Ab-Fall-Gefahr !

Die Drehregler-Köpfe auf der Slotblende müssen vor Einbau abgezogen werden, da sie wahrscheinlich nicht durch´s Gehäuse passen . Nach Einbau einfach wieder aufstecken.

Jetzt die beiden Kabel für die Stromversorgung mit dem beiliegendem Adapter an´s Netzteil anschließen. Fertig.......

Soweit so gut...... Rechner gestartet (dabei wohlweislich die Lüfter vom Musahi beobachtet ) ....und läuft .....nicht hörbar !!!!

GPU-Z gestartet und ein paar Min. laufen lassen .

Alle Temps im IDDLE waren ca. 5°-7° Grad weniger  !

Anschließend wollt ich´s genau Wissen und hab Furmark gestartet .
Ein paar Min. laufen lassen , und siehe da die GPU zeigte Max. 61° wo vorher 72° waren. Schön Schön dacht ich mir.
Hab dann anschließend ExtremBurning -Mode  laufen lassen 2 Min. laut Log.
.....während ich alle Temps ständig beobachtete... war soweit alles Gut.
MVDDC Phase #1 Temperature war mit 68° die höchste.

Plötzlich schaltete der Bildschirm auf Zebra-Muster (von oben nach unten)
und ich kam auch nicht mehr auf den Desktop.

Hab sofort den PC ausgeschaltet !

Hineingerochen.....alles normal.... PC wieder angemacht.....der Post vom Bios lief hoch sowie die Start-Anzeige von Win7  ......anschließend der ganze Bildschirm voller komischer Hyroglyphen   ...... Oh Oh !

Wieder aus gemacht.........*HERZKLOPFEN*  ....
...nach 2 weiteren Start-Versuchen  die nicht über den Bios-Post hinausgingen kam dann gar kein Signal von der Toxic an den Bildschirm mehr......

Und Ärgern...Und Ärgern...Und Ärgern...Und Ärgern...

Hab dann die Toxic ausgebaut ,alles geprüft......Lüfter ,WLP,Kabel,Kühlkörper usw...blabla...... wieder eingebaut..         und..bis auf 3 (von 4) kleinen Leucht-Dioden auf der Rückseite der Toxic die beim Start 2 mal aufblinken und dem Musashi  geht nichts mehr  *GGGRRRRRR*


Zum Glück hatte aber Saturn noch auf......die hatten da noch né HD 5670 (99.99 €, ja ich weiß ...die gibts im I-Net billiger) die jetzt in meinem Rechner steckt.Immerhin DX 11 ....(aber ich liebäugel schon mit der 5870/5890)
Ist zwar keine Dauerlösung..doch für den Neustart (als Übergang) reicht die HD5670.


BTW ......gibts noch Fünkchen Hoffnung für die Toxic ? *MUHAHAHAH*
Denn ist ansonsten echt ne´Gute und sehr Empfehlenswert !!!!!!




Und jetzt kommt ihr...............


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Februar 2010)

Wenn die Temperaturen in ordnung waren und die Kühler auf den Spannungwandlern noch darauf waren kann eigentlich nichts passieren. Der VRam muss nicht unbedingt gekühlt werden aber besser ist es natürlich. Weil das mit den Mustern hört sich nach defektem VRan an, ist ein typiches Zeichen darühr. Ich habe meine 4890 sogar erheblich übertaktet 950/1150 und nach 1 Stunde Furmark 65 Grad und alles super. Kann nicht verstehen was bei dir falsch gelaufen ist???

Als letzter Versuch, aber teste sie vorher noch einmal man weis ja nie, 30 Minuten bei 100° Umluft in den Backofen!!


----------



## PK.Mailo (14. Februar 2010)

Hast du den orig. Kühler noch?


EDIT: Hast ne PN...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Februar 2010)

Welche LED ist bei dir an?


Radeon HD 4890 LEDs
D601 - VDDC_FAULT / Spannungswandler-Fehler
D1601 - critical temperature fault / Überhitzung
D1602 - AUX Hot Plug/Unplug Fault (upper connector) / 8-Pin Stromanschluss ist nicht eingesteckt
D1603 - AUX Hot Plug/Unplug Fault (lower connector) / 6-Pin Stromanschluss ist nicht eingesteckt


----------



## Novus69 (14. Februar 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Welche LED ist bei dir an?
> 
> 
> Radeon HD 4890 LEDs
> ...




Also  3 LED´s leuchten alle gleichzeitig 2 mal kurz auf und erlöschen danach wieder
.....sofort nach dem Einschalten 

die erste : D1602      (8 Pin Anschluß ? )
                                           die dritte : D1601      ( Überhitzung ? )
                                           die vierte : D1603      ( 6 Pin Anschluß )

                                           die zweite: D601 ...... (Spannungswandler)bleibt aus

Hab auch anschließend wieder alles in den Original-Zustand umgebaut,
und auch eine andere Strom-Schiene an meinem HX-850 Netztteil sowie neue PCI-E Kabel benutzt.
Keine Veränderung......

Was sollten die 4 LED´s denn normalerweise Anzeigen wenn alles OK ist ?


----------



## Novus69 (14. Februar 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Wenn die Temperaturen in ordnung waren und die Kühler auf den Spannungwandlern noch darauf waren kann eigentlich nichts passieren. Der VRam muss nicht unbedingt gekühlt werden aber besser ist es natürlich. Weil das mit den Mustern hört sich nach defektem VRan an, ist ein typiches Zeichen darühr. Ich habe meine 4890 sogar erheblich übertaktet 950/1150 und nach 1 Stunde Furmark 65 Grad und alles super. Kann nicht verstehen was bei dir falsch gelaufen ist???
> 
> Als letzter Versuch, aber teste sie vorher noch einmal man weis ja nie, 30 Minuten bei 100° Umluft in den Backofen!!





Ist daß mit dem´ Backofen´ ernst gemeint  ?


----------



## Xion4 (14. Februar 2010)

Nichts was in diesem Thread ausdiskutiert werden muss  TJ07 ist ein PC Gehäuse, ist ein wenig "blöd" formuliert.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Februar 2010)

Die vier LED's blinken kurz nach dem Start auf und erlöschen dann wieder. Wenn ein Fehler auftrit bleibt eine an, also bleiben nach dem start alle aus????

Ja das mit dem Backofen war ernst, aber das solltest du erst zum schluss machen wenn nichts mehr hilft.


----------



## Novus69 (14. Februar 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Die vier LED's blinken kurz nach dem Start auf und erlöschen dann wieder. Wenn ein Fehler auftrit bleibt eine an, also bleiben nach dem start alle aus????
> 
> Ja das mit dem Backofen war ernst, aber das solltest du erst zum schluss machen wenn nichts mehr hilft.





... wenn ich den PC starte ,blinken 3 von den gesamt 4 LED´s  2 mal kurz auf.....und erlöschen dann sofort wieder....


Was soll der Backofen bewirken ?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Februar 2010)

Ist die Temperatur, die Elkos selbst Ram wieder zu leben erwecken kann! Wie das genau funktioniert muss dir ein Elekroniker erklären, ich weiß aber das, das mit dem Ofen selbst die Industrie macht die haben  dafür aber  spezielle Öfen aber egal geht auch mit dem normalen.


----------

